# Condor 1/72 V-2



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I love the classic lines of the German A4/V-2 missile and have built models of them in various scales. This is the 1/72 kit from Condor. Fairly simple; gave me a nice opportunity to work on my freehand airbrushing. I'm pleased with how it came out, except I may have darkened the finish just a tad too much.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nicely done indeed.....Cheers mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks good to me!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Great job on the V-2!:thumbsup:


Agentsmith


----------

